# Military Policeman charged with cocaine trafficking.



## WEng87 (12 Apr 2018)

Well, this is always good...

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-labrador/military-police-officer-gander-charged-cocaine-trafficking-1.4616091


----------



## brihard (12 Apr 2018)

You’re doing it wrong


----------



## ModlrMike (12 Apr 2018)

They call it dope for a reason.


----------

